# Just finished my new scattergun



## 223YoteSmokr

Hey all! After hunting a few close-in areas and having multiple dogs come in several times, I decided a shotgun was in order as a backup to the rifle. I usually buddy-hunt so the idea is to have one person ready with the rifle as usual and the other ready with the shotgun. On pairs, the thought is to call the nearest coyote within shotgun range (with the help of the mojo critter) and to then use the rifle on the longer dog, leaving the shotgun a quick target as it tries to burn-out of the area after the rifle shot. Anyhow, here's what I came up with...










It started as a Remington 870 Express Tactical with the XS ghost ring sights and the 18-1/2" barrel with a 3" chamber. This particular model came with a cylinder-bore "tactical" breaching choke tube however it's the standard rem-choke threading so it's now been replaced with a modified choke. I gave it a home-brew camo job and replaced the extended mag with a standard cap (Missouri limits the total capacity of the shotgun to 3 rounds while hunting most critters, including 'yotes so a different shotgun is now wearing the extended mag in home-defense mode). Anyhow, I think it's up to the task.

For those that do use a shotgun as a back-up or primary 'yote gun, what are you feeding it for ammo? I'd like to come up with an ammo/choke combo capable of putting a dog down hard at a reasonable 35-40 yards. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## youngdon

That looks pretty good YoteSmokr. I like the camo job.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

thats one heck of a cammo job.... what did ya use for it?


----------



## tunahooker

My buddy uses the dead coyote choke along with dead coyote loads and he swears by the combo, he says 75 yard shots are definitely do able.


----------



## 220swift

great job on that 870!!!!!

I run three shells in my 11-48. First two shots of #4 buck and a third is 00 buck.


----------



## Cheez

Awesome looking gun man I love the camo job. I got a 870 Super Mag Turkey/Predator a week ago and I have shot Win. Super X #4 buck at 45 and 50 yards and thought it was ok. I just got some Dead Coyote T shot though and love it. (I am using T-shot because I can use it at night here in Mi) It came with the extended Rem Choke. Havent shot any dogs with it yet but I wouldn't have any doubts out to 65 and maybe further with the T-shot.

Here is my post if that helps at all.
http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/12951-my-new-toy-rem-870/


----------



## bones44

Looks great and cheez is right on with the load if you hunt the thick stuff !


----------



## bearmanric

Looks good.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

I like the pistol grip on the shotgun and especially the camo paintjob, looks great!!


----------



## 223YoteSmokr

oneshotcowboy said:


> thats one heck of a cammo job.... what did ya use for it?


A few homemade stencils and some left over Parker brand camo spray paint from the duck boat, it seems to be fairly durable and seasonal touch-up is all I've needed on my most heavily used guns. I'm finishing an AR-15 platform predator rifle shortly and it will get the same camo treatment, if there's interest I'll do a mini photo tutorial.

Thanks for the input so far on loads/choke, I'm glad to see my goal of 35-40 yards is likely to be attainable. Keep 'em comin'!!


----------



## 223YoteSmokr

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> I like the pistol grip on the shotgun and especially the camo paintjob, looks great!!


That's a Davis Speedfeed Tac IV(s), it's an inch shorter than the standard Tac IV which makes it nice for shorter arms (mine) or heavy clothing.


----------



## ReidRH

Looks good man, I have a new Remington but I just cannot make myself Camo it up its all black, I will have to use a gun sock for now!


----------



## Helmet_S

223YoteSmokr nice to see another Missouri guy around here. Welcome to PT. How is the yote hunting around there? I am about 45 minutes west on HWY 70 of St. Louis. Hunting around here is pretty good but seems to get better the further west I go.

Pretty slick camo job on that shotgun there buddy.


----------



## Mattuk

Well done on the camo paint job.


----------



## bones44

ReidRH said:


> Looks good man, I have a new Remington but I just cannot make myself Camo it up its all black, I will have to use a gun sock for now!


C'mon you can do it ! LOL Been thinking about dipping my Savage 12 FV. Probably just do the stock though.


----------



## 223YoteSmokr

Helmet_S said:


> 223YoteSmokr nice to see another Missouri guy around here. Welcome to PT. How is the yote hunting around there? I am about 45 minutes west on HWY 70 of St. Louis. Hunting around here is pretty good but seems to get better the further west I go.
> 
> Pretty slick camo job on that shotgun there buddy.


Hunting isn't bad over this way, there seems to be quite a few dogs and not a lot of pressure. I recently got actively involved in predator hunting after helping a buddy of mine manage the predator population (Coyotes, Fox and Raccoon mostly) on his relatively small tract of property and was astounded at the number of critters that considered his place their feeding grounds. His goal was making his property better for quail and in hindsight, I'm surprised any survived the predators at all! Anyhow, that got me focused (instead of the casual 'shoot it if you see it') on predator hunting in several other areas and I'm seeing similar results in those as well. raccoon and fox are closed seasons for the moment so it's all about the song dog for a few months. I just started with an e-caller and a mojo critter after using both with my bud so I'm hoping it only gets better from here.

Glad to see a few other MO folks on here!


----------



## 223YoteSmokr

ReidRH said:


> Looks good man, I have a new Remington but I just cannot make myself Camo it up its all black, I will have to use a gun sock for now!


I justify mine by 'finding' a blemish in the finish (although sometimes it takes a magnifying glass), then it just HAS to be painted to cover that unsightly mess


----------



## 223YoteSmokr

Cheez said:


> Awesome looking gun man I love the camo job. I got a 870 Super Mag Turkey/Predator a week ago and I have shot Win. Super X #4 buck at 45 and 50 yards and thought it was ok. I just got some Dead Coyote T shot though and love it. (I am using T-shot because I can use it at night here in Mi) It came with the extended Rem Choke. Havent shot any dogs with it yet but I wouldn't have any doubts out to 65 and maybe further with the T-shot.
> 
> Here is my post if that helps at all.
> http://www.predatort...ew-toy-rem-870/


Nice write-up! I was looking at the Dead Coyote loads and love everything except the price tag. I have the ability to load 2-3/4" and 3" shells, I may buy some lead T-size shot and see if I can get something comperable in patterns. Even if it means a slightly shorter effective range, I'd still be thrilled with 50 yards since we're using the shotgun as a back-up to the rifle.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

I could never get myself to really paint one of my guns it would be to hard i have thoughts going about messing up and i wouldnt want that......so i have never painted or dipped any of my guns thought i have strongly considered sending my .243 to my local master gunsmith and having him do it.


----------



## 870guy

Don't worry about messing up on the paint job, if you mess up a little just let it dry and paint over it. Ive painted my 22 mag, shotgun and my buddys beloved 10 guage.


----------



## 223YoteSmokr

870guy said:


> Don't worry about messing up on the paint job, if you mess up a little just let it dry and paint over it. Ive painted my 22 mag, shotgun and my buddys beloved 10 guage.


I have to agree. I can't say I've never had one turn out a way I didn't like but it's so easy to do it again... it won't take too many tries to get a process and look that you like. If you're going to take the plunge, start with something you don't care "as much" about or even on less critical hunting gear, it's pretty easy to dial in!


----------



## youngdon

Start with a 2x4 it's cheaper than the remover to take it off a gun you want to do over or don't like.


----------



## 223YoteSmokr

youngdon said:


> Start with a 2x4 it's cheaper than the remover to take it off a gun you want to do over or don't like.


And you can _never_ have too many camo 2x4's!!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

LOL spoken so truly


----------



## Scotty D.

Excellent job, 223....


----------

